# Профилактика заболеваний позвоночника



## Bladorteen (21 Ноя 2007)

Доброе время суток.
Искал по форуму, но так и ничего конкретного по профилактике не нашел, только о болячках и после них.
А именно меня интересует - профилактика межпозвоночных грыж и вообще проблем с позвоночником. 
Какой собственно комплекс упражнений надо делать - если не трудно с подробностями и описанием их(желательно чтобы эти упражнения несложно было выполнить в домашних условиях без дополнительного оборудования). Каким должно быть рабочее место - (стул, стол)? Так же положение тела во время сна - какая физиологическая норма?


----------



## Ell (22 Ноя 2007)

Изучите раздел 
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/
Поиском пользовались? Уж об ЛФК, правильной посадке и сне - масса инфо!


----------



## Bladorteen (22 Ноя 2007)

Спасибо видимо ещё не слишком освоился с поиском.


----------

